# Kodachrome 64 on the outs?



## whiterabbit (Apr 12, 2003)

I found out from my local developer that this film is on its way out. Does anyone know why? They actually had to send it to Texas for developing so I'm guessing the problem is in the development of the film. But also thought it may be in the manufacturing of it, in that it may create toxins like chromium. :roll:


----------



## Chase (Apr 13, 2003)

Interesting, I hadn't heard anything about that. But now I am going to take a look around and see what I can find out about it.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## dlc (May 14, 2003)

Kodak says no.  It's just that there are fewer labs that will process it.


----------



## MDowdey (May 15, 2003)

Hi rabbit! While chromium is a bad mofo... i would have to go with D on this, I heard from my local shop that there was no given reason other than people just dont want to develop it anymore...then again thats what he heard..we could all be wrong.

md


----------



## vinnlandia (May 18, 2003)

I think the reason you find less places processing this film is because the k-14 processing is rather toxic.  Also, probably not as many people are shooting this film anymore, so what financial reason would any pro lab have for keeping a k-14 processing line up and running, if they can't process large volumes?
Here are some k-14 labs: http://www.geocities.com/thombell/k14.html


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 10, 2013)

:what:


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 10, 2013)

:what:


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 10, 2013)

:what:

Wtf ... this was weird ... how the hell did I end up in this thread?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 10, 2013)

Good question, how _did_ you end up in a thread this old?? LOL If nothing else you provided some entertainment, I got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2013)

trolling ZOmbIe theads now, Josh?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> :what:



Reported.. multiple meaningless threads! Josh is obviously a SPAMBOT!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 10, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> Good question, how _did_ you end up in a thread this old?? LOL If nothing else you provided some entertainment, I got a good laugh out of it.



I was trying to reply to tecboy with quotes in another thread... and then I was here, responding to "Chase" from 2003.

Definitely odd ... lol


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 10, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> trolling ZOmbIe theads now, Josh?



Leave it to me to get lost in an internet forum ...


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 10, 2013)

If "Chase" from 2003 had answered me I'd have logged off and gone to see a doctor. I'm so happy it was you two.  :lmao:


----------



## Overread (Jul 10, 2013)

Darn you pick em old when you do choose to bring em back!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > trolling ZOmbIe theads now, Josh?
> ...



I guess without a herd of goats, leading the way.. you can't even cross the road, right?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Overread said:


> Darn you pick em old when you do choose to bring em back!



I saw that thread title, and was like "WHAT?"...lol! Time warp!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 10, 2013)

Overread said:


> Darn you pick em old when you do choose to bring em back!



I have no explanation for why the forum teleported me to this thread while attempting to quote in another... but I stand by that. I'm here in 2003 due to faulty forum equipment.  :lmao:


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 10, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Darn you pick em old when you do choose to bring em back!
> ...



ROFLMAO.. Charlie I knew something was wrong when I saw the title too. Kodachrome 64 was talked about in part of my "History" education in photography....

I thought "Ah hell... now this thread will populate at the top of the list and I'm gonna be getting all these WTF? comments.. "


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...



Yea.. History is right! I actually miss Kodachrome! Heck, I don't even have a slide projector anymore... sad! :sad anim:


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah I know a lot of *cough* older guys at school that miss it too.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> Yeah I know a lot of *cough* older guys at school that miss it too.



Ladies.. would one of you please change Josh's diaper? I think he had a boo boo!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm saving my ****ty diapers for my visit to you... grandpa... lol


----------



## usayit (Jul 10, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> :what:
> 
> Wtf ... this was weird ... how the hell did I end up in this thread?



Each post has a unique number associated.   This number is unique globally in the forum.. not just within a thread.   When you quote in your response you get something like QUOTE=name;###### between the QUOTE tag.  The ###### is the unique number.   Chase's post has a unique number 22.   The unique number of "tecboy" post you were quoting is 3001522.   You probably mistakenly removed the "30015" during an edit causing the mixup which resulted in a reply to message 22.

That's my guess.. but not sure.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 10, 2013)

Well.. I tried several times.. which is why I had a couple of useless posts in here (which I edited with that blank stare that expressed my confusion)


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 10, 2013)

And now I've moved the Kodachrome discussion to a modern and completely unrelated thread... it's just not my day...


----------



## usayit (Jul 10, 2013)

... and succeeded in making those of us who remember Chase feel a bit older... Lol


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 10, 2013)

:lmao: sorry..


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> And now I've moved the Kodachrome discussion to a modern and completely unrelated thread... it's just not my day...



The answer to everything:






Except when the answer is 

*42*


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 10, 2013)

Always liked that one.. but "Wish You Were Here" is my favorite.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> Always liked that one.. but "Wish You Were Here" is my favorite.




Cool! Did you catch the fascinating literary reference also? *42*? (if not, I am so disappointed in you!)


----------

